# Advice on Paint Color



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm closing on this house & really don't like the interior color in the living room. Was thinking of something a little darker. What would you guys recommend? Also, I hate the way the fire place looks. Was thinking of changing the color from brown to white. What do you think? Any other advice would be great too!

http://www.coldwellbanker.com/servl...rty&ComColdwellbankerDataProperty_id=29111354


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's hard to say what color will look best, that's a matter of personal taste. 

You might like the fireplace a lot better when the walls are a darker color.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

So I should paint the walls first? What's the best bang for the buck paint brand?


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't go any darker with the main paint color. I like that pretty well as it is, though if you don't like the yellowish cast of it, you could move to more of a light tan, beige or brown palette (assuming that works with the tile).

I think the mantle around the fireplace would definitely look better in white paint or in dark wood. That blond wood just doesn't work. You may also want to consider painting the "mauve" colored part between the mantle and the black stove with some other accent color.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

LookoutRanch said:


> Personally, I wouldn't go any darker with the main paint color. I like that pretty well as it is, though if you don't like the yellowish cast of it, you could move to more of a light tan, beige or brown palette (assuming that works with the tile).
> 
> I think the mantle around the fireplace would definitely look better in white paint or in dark wood. That blond wood just doesn't work. You may also want to consider painting the "mauve" colored part between the mantle and the black stove with some other accent color.


Thanks! I really don't care too much for the yellowish color. I might try something different or might just leave it like that for now. The fire place on the other hand has to change. I just don't like the way it looks. I'm planning on going with white. What would you recommend for "mauve"???


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> Thanks! I really don't care too much for the yellowish color. I might try something different or might just leave it like that for now. The fire place on the other hand has to change. I just don't like the way it looks. I'm planning on going with white. What would you recommend for "mauve"???


Is that a paintable surface? Is it stone? Fake stone? Can it simply be replaced with some tiles or stone you like better?

I'd start with painting the mantle white and then see how it looks. Decide from there what to do about that mauve surface.

It's a bit hard to advise you based on such a small picture, especially when I can't really see the color of the floor tiles.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I'll get better pics when I close on the house.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

The reason why that fireplace looks off is there is no furniture in there. Once you get some furniture in there that fireplace should look more in place.


----------



## candisue7 (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you know what kind of furniture you're going to put in the room? You should never pick paint before you pick fabric, i.e. sofas, chairs, window treatments. Colors change when you put other colors next to them. For instance, you could paint the walls a very neutral beige just to find out your tan sofa is making the walls look pink. It's best to go a shade or two darker or lighter than one of your fabric colors. It doesn't have to be the main fabric color either. I just did a family room in a pretty green color that showed up as a secondary color in the window treatment. And it shows off the gold sofa superbly!


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is a beautiful house you have selected. The rooms ae spacious and big plenty of space. The Best color for the mantle/fireplace could be white. window treatment and a little dark color used in the rooms will bring out the beauty. 

You can select nice shades of brown, blue, reds and green for the rooms. and either valaces or shades for the window treatments.

Dana :thumbsup:


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

The builder is going to install White wood faux blinds. As far as furniture, I have know idea. I would like some sort of dark drown color & maybe in microfiber. Thought about a nice sectional. Really want something that reclines though. Any ideas??? My 65" tv will be going on the right side of the wall because that is the only place it will fit. As of right now, I have no furniture. I like to keep it simple but nice. I want to design my house for entertainment because I am single & still love to party!:thumbup:


----------



## candisue7 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark brown is a great color for a sectional. It works like black in that it will ground the room, but it isn't as harsh as black can be. I recommend bringing your room dimensions with you when you pick out the sectional. They tend to look smaller in the showroom. The more information you can bring to the furniture dealer, the more help they can offer to insure you are getting the proper fit out of your furnishings. As far as the paint color, you could go neutral or you could add a color. If you are young and single and love to party, why not reflect that in your room? Go for a fun color on the walls. If you need a color cue, find an inspirational piece of art or maybe a throw pillow. You may also have a favorite vase or knick knack you plan on putting in the room. Color could come from there. My only suggestion is not to go too light (Pastel) with whatever color you choose. Too much contrast with the dark sectional could make the room appear smaller. 

Best of Luck! It looks like a beautiful home! :thumbsup:


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> What's the best bang for the buck paint brand?


Here are some threads to look at, you can also do a search. These are all in the 'Paint' forum.

*"BEHR would like to hear about your experiences with our paint"

"Commenting on Behr Paints"

"why NOT Behr paint ?"*

In these threads you will see suggestions for the paints you'll be interested in.


----------



## Vikki Foley (Apr 26, 2009)

*My New favorite Benjamin Moore Paint Color!*

My new favorite beige is Benjamin Moore Sierra Hills 1053. It would be perfect for your living room! Wow, that's a smashing looking house. 
Vikki Foley
Interior Designer and Color Consultant
www.bestpaintcolors.com


----------



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your purchase! I think you should select your furniture before you paint the walls. You may find that after your window treatments, pictures and furniture are selected that the paint may not look so bad. Another idea is to paint an accent wall in a darker color. You could also consider painting the fireplace the same color as your existing trim (if you like the color).


----------

